# Spinning - mini wheel 2



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

A new Kickstarter started yesterday.....I am a backer and mail date will be in July. Love the color and great improvements. I have the last release of the EEL and love it. Anyone else getting one?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That is very cute.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Yes I love it too ! I am thinking of purchasing one but unsure if it will work in the U.K.!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope... My Olde red would get mad at me. We are a one wheel family. lol


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I just signed up for it! Not so big or expensive if I don’t decide to continue spinning, but better for me than a fro spindle. Excited!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks intriguing.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm on the list. Have had a great time with the original.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I love it. I own six spinning wheels this little one would not take up much space. I am thinking about it.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

I to could not help myself. Had to go for it also. Hope that is the color we receive. It will be my fifth wheel but at least they are getting smaller. LOL


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I never heard of it. How do I find it?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I blush to admit that I purchased a used Electric Eel from a KPer several years ago and haven't even tried it out! I saw the ad for this Electric Eel, and I think it's adorable--as long as you're sure you're going to become a spinner!

Hazel


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

He is asking for suggestions for color, will go with most popular. So far purple is ahead....get your vote in. It looks so small and light weight I am thinking it would have to be clamped down. Should I take a chance on still being around in 8 months? Will he really deliver in 8 months?


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I’m on the list! Love my EEW2 and want the mini in purple ???? I cant wait for July ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Truth to tell, i saw it the other day and considered it based on the price, but I had the opportunity to spin on the original mini last month while on the NH Wool Arts Tour. It’s cute, but I felt that it was too cheaply made, plus it was quite noisy, and much too light weight for much work. Yes, it you need a toy to carry around, it might be worth it, but for my preference, I’ll take a suspended spindle any day.

This said, if you have to have one, get yourself a piece of shelf liner to put under it. Those things take very little tension on them to make them slide all over the place. I had a piece on my dashboard (I have a solar powered phone charger I keep in the car) and gave it to the owner because that was her complaint. We brainstormed several options to keep it stable before I thought about the shelf liner piece and ran out to get it for her.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> He is asking for suggestions for color, will go with most popular. So far purple is ahead....get your vote in. It looks so small and light weight I am thinking it would have to be clamped down. Should I take a chance on still being around in 8 months? Will he really deliver in 8 months?


I would be willing to chance it. When I ordered my original it said backordered and I got the shipping notice 2 days later. He is a lovely young man to deal with.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> He is asking for suggestions for color, will go with most popular. So far purple is ahead....get your vote in. It looks so small and light weight I am thinking it would have to be clamped down. Should I take a chance on still being around in 8 months? Will he really deliver in 8 months?


Yes, he will and most likely sooner. I supported his other Kickstarter and my wheel came sooner than planned. Maurice has a FB page and a Ravelry page if anyone wants to see just how things are going and see what others are posting about their wheel. He has continually improved each wheel. I absolutely love that he has made something like this so affordable. I love spinning with my EEL Wheel.

I love the purple and yes... it needs to be held stable.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I never heard of it. How do I find it?


Google....Kickstarter mini 2

I think that will take you there.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am backer #934! I have a Kick Starter EEW 5 and love it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK so I ordered one could not resist. You guys are really making it hard for me. I ordered the $ 90. package to get the extra bobbins. Can't wait to see when it comes. He said he will know more by Dec 20th so will keep checking back.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

How did you find out what # backer you are?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh dear - I have been off most of my forums for a few months (life got in the way, in a good way!) I come back, and what happens the first day? I PLEDGE THIS KICKSTARTER! You all are terrible enablers. Or maybe I should say you are wonderful enablers. 

What a huge response he has had to this campaign. I am guessing my order will be several months after they start shipping.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Melanne said:


> How did you find out what # backer you are?


After you complete the backing process, you get an email that thanks you and confirms you are a backer and the #. I am backer #84. I actually set an alarm to remind myself so I wouldn't get busy and forget. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> OK so I ordered one could not resist. You guys are really making it hard for me. I ordered the $ 90. package to get the extra bobbins. Can't wait to see when it comes. He said he will know more by Dec 20th so will keep checking back.


That is our job....to help others see what a wonderful deal this little wheel is. His backers far exceeded his expectations so now he is offering goal rewards. We will have a second color choice for anyone who doesn't like the purple. I actually like the purple. When he is ready to ship someone's wheel, he emails them and then the excitement really gets going. Lol. He also will ask which color you want giving the options.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> After you complete the backing process, you get an email that thanks you and confirms you are a backer and the #. I am backer #84. I actually set an alarm to remind myself so I wouldn't get busy and forget. Lol


 Also, if you log into your Kickstarter account, click on Backed Projects and then click on the plus sign to the right of the project, you will see your backer number at the very bottom. I am #1,846!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

How cute is that!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> OK so I ordered one could not resist. You guys are really making it hard for me. I ordered the $ 90. package to get the extra bobbins. Can't wait to see when it comes. He said he will know more by Dec 20th so will keep checking back.


It is hard to resist. Lol. I don't think you will be sorry. It's a fun and different little wheel.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool got a email with this. Also the other color is gray and white to.

Other amazing news is we passed the $250K stretch goal which means there will be a spare drive belt and extra tension band with every Electric Eel Wheel Mini 2!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I never heard of it. How do I find it?


Click on the photo in the original post.


----------

